

Preview of Google TV add-on for the Android SDK - ben_hall
http://googletv.blogspot.com/2011/08/preview-of-google-tv-add-on-for-android.html

======
Pewpewarrows
Logitech Revues are only $99.

Logitech guaranteed that they'll be updating to the 3.x based GoogleTV when it
releases.

Developers will soon be able to write apps (including games) for GoogleTV.

Wiimotes are already fully functional with 3.x based tablets for gaming.

... anyone else see where I'm going with this? If Google plays their cards
right, and some very good hardware comes out for commodity prices, I think
we're looking at the birth of the new breed of gaming consoles. With the so-
called "casual" gaming market exploding at the pace it is, there's great
potential here.

~~~
nextparadigms
Google should try to make Google TV a console platform that many manufacturers
can use in their set top boxes and TV's. It would _expand_ the console market,
but in the same time, in aggregate, it could also reach higher market share
than the individual consoles such as PS3, Xbox 360 and Wii.

The graphics are already getting close to PS3 and Xbox360, and are already
better than Wii, with the new high-end ARM chips. If their partners manage to
sell set top boxes for $99, they could turn Google TV into a very popular
console platform. The new Google TV software already has support for gamepads,
so hopefully they've been considering this for a while.

I just hope they don't do the same as they did with the Motorola Xoom launch,
and not get enough game developers on board for the "re-launch" of Google TV
this year. They really need to become much more aggressive in getting 3rd
party developers on board with their new platforms, such as Honeycomb, Google
TV, and Chrome OS.

It's really surprising how they seem to not care much about this with all
those platform launches. Have they learned nothing from Apple, and even
Microsoft? The iPhone had 500 apps from day one when the App Store launched.
The iPad had over 1000 (or was it 2000?) on the launch day. WP7 also had 2000
apps on launch day. Honeycomb? 12...Come on! They need to treat 3rd party apps
more seriously, regardless of how much it costs them to do that. The
availability of apps can make or break their new platform.

Also, they need to get rid of the full keyboard idea for interacting with a
Google TV. That will never work. Better focus on making apps for phones and
tablets that maybe will show directly what's on Google TV, and you can access
them just by touching the UI elements. They could also take advantage of voice
commands and maybe Kinect-like moves. I just want to see the full QWERTY
keyboard go.

~~~
mikeryan
_Google should try to make Google TV a console platform that many
manufacturers can use in their set top boxes and TV's._

GoogleTV is a platform being used in TVs, right now Sony is the only
manufacturer thats using it however. Most of the large manufacturers
(LG/Samsung) however have their own platforms they're deploying. They might go
the GoogleTV route on their high end devices but they generally don't like the
GoogleTV product because it has a built in browser which completely breaks the
walled gardens they're trying to create. Note most content programmers are
blocking GoogleTV devices on their sites as well.

On the Set-Top-Box front (I'm assuming you mean cable and satellite boxes).
This is sticky. Google actually just picked up a very large share of this
market with their Mototola purchase. And undoubtedly they will try to get
Android into many of those boxes. However they're going to be competing with
an industry standard Java stack (Tru2way/OCAP) which was designed from the
ground up as a Cable stack. And again a lot of the features offered in the
google tv product (which is much more then just the Android OS) competes with
the cable operators offerings. I think you may see a pared down version with
some smaller operators but unlikely the full GoogleTV stack.

------
Jun8
This is great news for TV in general. TiVo lost a great opportunity when they
failed to let their SDK touch the programming guide or the TV programs. Let's
see how Google handles it. If they offer tight integration with video and
other important apps (e.g. a Netflix/IMDB/Wikipedia mashup movie browser would
be terrific) they can go really far.

~~~
mikeryan
Currently Google TV doesn't allow for doing anything to the guide or TV
programs either. The Program guide thing is terribly problematic since they
rely on IR blasters, emulating remote control signals to do everything.

Stay tuned, if this project doesn't get killed it may end up closer to what
you are envisioning.

